# Different drugs on IUI



## wendy (Aug 7, 2002)

Dear Peter,

I am sorry to bother you again, but I have got myself in a bit of a state, with worry.

I have just started my 4th cycle, and last of IUI but have been put on different drugs this time, I am sniffing syneral and injecting puregon. 
Yesterday I took it as it was my first day of my cycle, as I was showing blood in the morning, therefore called my clininc, who called me in to start. I usually spot for a few days before my cycle starts proper any way. 

The clinic took my blood as usually and I was instructed to start sniffing Friday eve, which I did. but my bleed, as it does sometimeson the first day, was not very heavy yesterday and today was even less. I am wondering as I have not had a good flow, and not have lossed much could this effect the cycle, or does syneral react differently to suprecur and it used for different reason. My last cycles I was on Suprecur and menupur and started the suprecur on the second day of my cycle, injected in the evening, having a longer time to bleed.

I am obviously going to call the clinic on Monday, but I don't want to sound as if I am doubting them, they are like yourself the experts, not me, the paranoid patient, But I am quite worried that perhaps I called them too early and perhaps should have waited until I might have had a good heavy flow. I would appreciate if you could advise me, or perhaps other members may have had similar experience with different drugs.

I also wondered if you would be able to tell me, if you would know why I would have been put on different drugs, I failed on cycle 1 and overstimulated on no 2, and had to abandon no 3 due to a under responding and had also started bleeding after only a few days of injecting. 

Your help would be very much appreciated, hopefully I have made some sense, but I am especially worried as this is my last chance of IUI, and feel very guilty if I have messed it up myself.

Thank you again for you help

Wendy


----------



## wendy (Aug 7, 2002)

Peter,

Hope you had a good time in Canada, to save you time, I have sorted out my problem with my clinic.

Thankyou for being there anyway, your help is always much appreciated by us paranoid ladies

Wendy


----------

